
Ask HN: Is there a website / service to follow Podcasts, hosts and guests? - surds
Also curious if any such site allows us to meet like-minded listeners.
======
wenbin
I built a podcast search engine, where you can search a person's name and get
all podcast episodes that interview or talk about this person:
[https://www.listennotes.com/](https://www.listennotes.com/)

You can get notified if a specific keyword is mentioned in the latest podcasts
(like Google Alerts):
[https://www.listennotes.com/alerts/](https://www.listennotes.com/alerts/)

No social features, so probably not exactly what you want :)

~~~
surds
It's still pretty cool! I am sure I saw ListenNotes on HN earlier, but am yet
to check the archives. Thanks for sharing! You have some cool tools as well.

------
alehul
Though I don't know of any, I think it's a really interesting question. I used
Spotify before switching to Apple Podcasts, both of whom offer clean
interfaces (and Apple's difference is downloading the podcasts before starting
as opposed to streaming).

None of these services allow me to tap/click on the name of a guest and see
what other podcasts they've appeared in. It seems like an interesting concept
to assign profiles to a podcast service; maybe a small startup idea?

------
marcusdurst
Breaker builds social experiences around podcasts by notifying you when your
friends appear on or listen to podcasts.

